# Walter P99 Pic Request



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics of a full-sized P99 with the small grip insert attached? 







Thanks,

Don


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its a bit of a pain to change them out, and I use the medium. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

No problem. :smt023


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Like someone said on another forum. You don't see any difference as much as you feel the difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, they helped U out at the Walther Forum :smt023


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, I'm all set. 



Thanks,


Don


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, U gonna have a P99 by next week, right? :smt033


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> So, U gonna have a P99 by next week, right? :smt033


I'm still in trouble for my new G-23. :smt168

But, I'm always scheming for the next acquisition. That's why tactical black is sooooo sexy to the married man. They all look alike.

If gunstores were open 24/7, I'd have a paper mache head under my bed.


----------

